
Even physicists are 'afraid' of mathematics - happy-go-lucky
http://m.phys.org/news/2016-11-physicists-mathematics.html
======
godelski
The title is totally misleading. This is more of the fact that I can gather
what the author intends with the equation by words than with the mathematical
symbols. Even better are graphs. Who would want to read your paper if it was
just straight up a proof? Can't really scan that for the quick points to see
if you want to investigate further.

